# Heartbeats...my dear diary



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Sleepy and smiley...  Finally when I look at the mirror my face doesn't look like I'm dying with pain.

Excellent day with my best friend.

Really need to get more in touch with people that really matter... :roll:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I wish I could look in the mirror.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Heartbeats: Good to hear it mate. Yeah I?ve just had a laugh with my training instructor (who been a good friend for two years). She always helps me leave with a smile =)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

suz: )))Hugs(((.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Well, I don't recognize myself on the mirror....all those dp stuff...
But I have to recognize it's a nice face...:lol:


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

I'm spending this weekend at my parents home. 
This morning, I exercised my biceps on the way to the bus...............................................with my uni books...

Just don't know where to go? Here I'm with my parents...I'm not alone, but I'm 18....:lol:

But to stay at Lisbon, a bit lonely.....we're at exams, there's no classes.

ahhhhhhhhhhh! Just bored...Seen Wicker man with Nicolas Cage and I felt like laughing on the end.


----------

